# FOR SALE Motorola v872....................... $200usd



## karim5 (Jan 23, 2007)

I am a professional pocket pool player that tries to spam message boards...

besides I luv twisted peek a poo golf porno


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2007)

LMFAO, twitsted peek a poo golf porno???


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2007)

hehehehe.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2007)

i'm not going to ask.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2007)

A salad tosser ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 23, 2007)

Karim you poor unfortunate soul. We will prey for your quick demise.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2007)

Nah  a long and painful demise awaits him...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2007)

Hehehehe. U can stick ur phone up ur ass. But don't forget to set up the alarmclock.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

What the hell is a twisted peek a poo golf porno? 

Damn I think Erich is starting to have fun with this. At a boy old man!


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2007)

i challenge all who oppose our beloved forums with fim and figour !!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

That's rim and rigour, Erich. And I don't provide either.


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2007)

no I was right the first zime Matt ....... and I am most ready to bring more unkööth remarks to anyone that violates


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Since neither of us are talking about vim and vigour, I think my version is much more uncouth.


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2007)

oh ying yang up the wazsang


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

tomato, tomahto, potato, potahto. Whatever.


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2007)

sit on a potato and .......... 

lock this thread PLEASE


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

I scream.
You scream.
We all scream.
For Icecream!


----------

